# USA: violence toward dogs by police, sheriffs, etc.



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

WARNING: graphic - NOT child-safe:
dog is shot 2x, chest, then head, while on a catch-pole.

Missouri - 
LiveLeak.com - Police Dashcam: Non-Threatening Dog Shot By Lagrange Missouri Police

Case pending in LaGrange dog shooting : News : KHQA

LaGrange dog owner vows to fight for law changes - Hannibal, MO - Hannibal Courier-Post

PART 1 of 3: 
YouTube - ASPCA THIS IS A CRY FOR HELP UN CUT PART 1

Opposing Views: Dashcam Video: LaGrange, Missouri Police Shoot Dog

Petition: 
Lagrange, MO Police Dept. Shoots an American Bulldog named Cammi - The Petition Site

to complain: 
Lagrange, Missouri Chief of Police
Police Department
Phone: 573-655-4611


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

this is all from the FACEBOOK website, for those [like myself] who are not members... 


> WEB SITE:
> Justice for Bear-Bear | Just another WordPress.com site
> 
> DONATIONS
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lagrange, MO Police Dept. Shoots an American Bulldog named Cammi - The Petition Site


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

all these stories are from the mainstream-media; 
Police Puppycide*|*Cop Block

a quote from a 2008 UTube video [officer says "its just a dog, buy another..." 
to a man with an emergency-Vet case, whose dog died after the traffic-stop].

there are cases from April, May, June, July and August of this year - 
Bear-Bear and the Missouri Am-Bull 'Cammi' are repeats.

dogs were shot on porches and claimed to be attacking after the officers entered the house; 
a 35# dog was shot dead in the owner's yard because the officer QUOTE, "felt my life was threatened".


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Officer Shoots, Kills Dog | FOX Charlotte | Local News

MPD Officer Shoots, Kills Dog During House Search | ABC 7 News

*WARNING - this is brutal - 
this man BROKE a puppy's jaws by prying at her mouth, and that was the beginning. *
Fireman Kills Dog, Family Starts Legal Firestorm -- ZooToo Pet News 
* there are no photos - but the description may cause nightmares; this fireman is their next-door neighbor.*


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

From 
Demand Justice for Dog Shot at D.C. Festival - Sign the Petition | Change.org



> Targeting: Jacob Kishter (Metropolitan Police Dept Commander)
> and Cathy Lanier (Metropolitan Chief of Police)
> Started by: Stephanie Feldstein
> 
> ...


There is a letter U can send to the Metro-DC Police Dept, 
plus the petition.

More information can be found at An Update On Parrot | Lucky Dog Animal Rescue

this newspaper-photo shows the officer pinning Parrot with his knee Crime Scene - Should police have shot Parrot?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Post Now - Owner of attacked dog supports police

the owner of the Bichon X Poodle *allowed HER dog to get into the approaching dogs face* 
"to sniff" :scared: then the Shar-Pei-mix BIT her dog; she "could not get her dog away" 
[meaning she did damage pulling while the dogs were biting!] - a stranger picked-up the Shar-Pei-X, 
who then dropped her dog; the teenager who was fostering the Shar-Pei mix had the dog on-leash.

it was OVER - then the police arrived, they TOOK the leashed-dog, one KNELT on the dog "to restrain" the dog?! - 
who snapped at the cop, duh! - the officer gets up, throws the dog bodily down a flight of concrete stairs, 
shoots + kills him. :blink: oh, yeah - very reasonable, i can see that.

the crisis had ended; they just fomented a new one. and a dog died.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Post Now - Owner of attacked dog supports police
> 
> the owner of the Bichon X Poodle *allowed HER dog to get into the approaching dogs face*
> "to sniff" :scared: then the Shar-Pei-mix BIT her dog; she "could not get her dog away"
> ...


Omg, I am left speachless!!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

from An Update On Parrot | Lucky Dog Animal Rescue 


> _ A witness who was standing on the Brass Doorknobs porch saw what transpired in the stairwell.
> He told us that Parrot was stunned from the fall and had only just gotten to his feet
> when the officer drew his gun and opened fire without provocation.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> from An Update On Parrot | Lucky Dog Animal Rescue


 disgusting  poor parrot


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> disgusting  poor parrot


imagine being the mother of the 9-YO who witnessed the whole thing - 
could U conceivably tell that child, _"if U get lost or need help, find a policeman to help U."_ ??

yeah... Right, mum.  with friends like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the police-report - 
An Update On Parrot | Lucky Dog Animal Rescue

for Tues, Sept-21 -



> _ Tuesday, September 21:
> Justice for Parrot Protest
> 
> On Sunday, September 12, DC police officer, Scott Fike, shot and killed a dog named Parrot at the Adams Morgan Festival, a public event in DC.
> ...


----------



## perrywalsh (Sep 29, 2010)

i am sending report to the concern department right now


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

*pat miller* [fellow USA-apdt-nik, author] began a list on Yahoo-groups, 
*copsshootingdogs* which is apparently going to become a non-profit organization.

if U are a trainer, humane-educator, LEO, k9-officer, ACO, public-health staff, etc, please consider joining - 
thanks. :001_cool: dogs, officers, and dog-owners need help with this issue.

- terry


----------

